# Arrival of National Guard for Cancun, Riviera Maya begins



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

To address all the naysayers, I own two residences in this area and the posting of relevant news is not a tool for the appreciation of my properties. Much less the properties of those who I hold as Trustee.

Let me be very clear. The QRoo region is undergoing a massive influx of cartel driven crime. When's the last time the National Guard was missioned to your area?

https://www.riviera-maya-news.com/arrival-of-national-guard-for-cancun-riviera-maya-begins/2019.htm

This is the reality of the QRoo situation at this time. I can sell out for a profit but I am betting on the longer term. Or that I am so deluded by the beauty of the area that I can see the forests and the trees and somehow dismiss both.

ITM, the reality is that risk, physical risk, increases and property values may very well follow. I'm all in.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The National Guard are in both areas where I own property , already, Join the crowd .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The National Guard has also arrived in the more dangerous areas of Mexico City.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep, they’ve arrived in our state of Morelos, as well, although fortunately neither the National Guard nor the cartels are visibly active in our town (where we, too, own property). I’m not saying there are no criminal activities or no violence in our town, but it certainly isn’t generalized. Tepoztecos have a long and storied history of running criminal and overtly corrupt types out of town - or alternatively lynching them (it’s happened...). Since there are only 2 ways in/out of town, which is built against a mountainside, people looking for a quick escape can get trapped in town. There have been times when someone came into town looking for trouble, the taxi drivers quickly spread the word and went to each of the 2 entrance/exits and blocked the way out, allowing the police to capture the guys. 

https://www.insightcrime.org/news/analysis/morelos-mexico-latest-hotspot-fragmented-criminal-showdowns/

But I often go to several of the towns and cities listed in this article where cartel violence is very present. I suppose there is a certain risk, but statistically there’s probably a bigger risk of something happening to me from a traffic accident, because we go by motorcycle. I also used to drive through Detroit when it was the “murder capital” of the USA, and I’d stop to fill with gas in some pretty sketchy parts of town, prior to crossing the border to Canada. Again, I was probably at a higher risk statistically once I was back on the highway. 

And my house in very safe (as cities go) Toronto, Ontario, Canada is in a great part of the city, property values skyrocketing, but last year a few blocks from my home, we had a senseless random act of violence. A troubled young man walked down a major avenue on a Sunday evening, bustling with people out for dinner, coffee, ice cream at sidewalk cafes, outdoor patios or just for a stroll. He started shooting randomly at people, including children. If it had happened exactly 1 week prior, my husband and I would have been eating outside at one of the targeted patios. But neither we nor our neighbours have stopped frequenting our beloved Danforth. Several weeks ago, there was another shooting on this street (apparently targeted, not random). Fortunately no one was killed. 

Of course it’s not on the scale of the violence in Mexico, but in the same way I don’t let the fear of violence take over my life (or my postings on this forum, the above link notwithstanding - I just included that link as an example to Logged In that yes, others are aware of violence in our regions of Mexico, but we don’t see that violence as the be all and end all of Mexico).

Logged In, you say your point and purpose of these endless posts with links to articles about cartel activities and violence is “truth”. I think there are very few people on this forum who live in Mexico who are not aware of the violence. But that is not the only “truth” about Mexico. If people want to find this information, they can easily do their own Google search. But it is getting tiresome that you are dominating the posts on this forum with this information which is easily available to anyone who wishes to seek it out. Believe me, I know about the violence from Mexico, through Central America down to Colombia. For the past 37 years I have been witness to first hand accounts of victims of torture and extortion, I sadly know too many people who have lost family and friends to death squads, paramilitary groups, gangs and random violence. 

Having most of the recent threads being filled with your links is starting to make me prefer to avoid the forum, which is sad as I’ve really enjoyed the forum over the years.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

It is an odd definition and perception of the concept of "truth" to believe that reporting one particular characteristic is to report the truth. Kind of like describing the mulicolored town of Guanajuato as "blue." Totally misleading, even though accurate in part. I think "provocation" is a more descriptive word here than "truth." Certainly a more accurate one when applied to intent. 

.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Having most of the recent threads being filled with your links is starting to make me prefer to avoid the forum, which is sad as I’ve really enjoyed the forum over the years.


How very sad! Have you considered just not responding to threads that annoy you? There are only a handfull of people who do most of the posting on this board and it is with their eager participation that threads such as this one flourish. The peolpe have spoken and this is their choice.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

mattoleriver said:


> How very sad! Have you considered just not responding to threads that annoy you? There are only a handfull of people who do most of the posting on this board and it is with their eager participation that threads such as this one flourish. The peolpe have spoken and this is their choice.


Ignoring is what I usually try to do, especially when there is a clearly provocative intent. And I had been mostly ignoring Logged In’s threads and posts, but I noticed anytime one of his threads start to move down the list, he’d post another link to move it back to the top and also start yet another thread with the same overall theme. 

I’m not planning on completely leaving the forum, but it is beyond annoying to check in to see the latest threads and find most of the recent ones variations on the same theme, without any true exchange of ideas, just link after link after link and provocative thread titles.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

You think "LoggedIn" deserves the Zorro award yet?


----------



## xgringo (Jul 6, 2019)

Don't most forums have an ignore feature?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't that a teensy bit redundant??


----------

